# Dummies?



## GouRonin (Dec 9, 2001)

Anyone ever decide what kind of dummy they like to work on best? The ICKA one? Slam man? B.O.B.? The Warrior? Pad man?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Dec 9, 2001)

I love my B.O.B.  I put a uniform top on it and had it sewn so that it would slip off.  I then stuffed the sleeves with foam and sewed up the ends so he now has arms.  The IKCA dummy is supposed to be pretty good, but doesn't mount well.

I'll stick with my B.O.B.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 26, 2001)

Recently someone took a cheap shot at a guy I know by posting something to his website without leaving an e-mail to debate the issue or even a website.

I know the guy whose site it was posts here. I don't know who the guy was who posted the item in question, just the name, but if they read this please post it again here for debate so the guy can respond to you. I don't know what the post was about so if either person wants to post the beginning argument that's kewl.

I hate it when people post anonymously or don't at least leave an e-mail to discuss what they said. So here is the chance for both guys to hook up or at least leave each other an e-mail address to talk about this. Cheap shots are fun but if you can't leave an e-mail address or use your name than it's just boring.

I'm not going to pull people's name out. That's for them to do. But also I just don't know the whole story. So here's the chance to whine and complain in public Mr. "Haywood Jablome." (Although I gotta admit that the name is creative)

:soapbox:


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 26, 2001)

The only dummy I've had the pleasure of training with has been B.O.B.  I really like him, except for a few things:

1) The cost
2) The bolts in his back.  I know they're recessed, but still a danger.
3) Knocking him over is embarassing.
4) The cost

Scratch that...I have trained with another dummy.  Some black belt from a karate style that must have earned his belt from time served rather than actual skill.  I should never be able to catch a black belt's side kick.  Block, yes.  Parry, yes.  Catch? No.  Ugh.  Me and my buddy that trained at the Atlanta Bujinkan dojo used to use him for a training dummy.  Okay, I'm being bad, so I'll stop 

Cthulhu
wishing he had a mook jong to try


----------



## warriorsage (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey Gou, I built one about 2½ years ago using modified IKCA plans and he's still going strong today, but I admit I don't even kick him full power. I also recently bought the IKCA ultraman on an ebay auction and have used other ultramen in the past. They are great and mount just fine (sorry rob) but you do have to mount them yourself and supply the base materila (plywood or other) so that could possibly suck. Can't beat the cost as far as dummies go, $200 delivered to you.

I also got a video from Kenpo Joe Rebelo and he did an interview with David German (TAI). Mr. German has a dummy called the kenpoman. with legs, a head and an arm that rotates 360 degrees. he did some really cool stuff on it, a great way to practice techniques, timing, checking, etc. There is also an ad for it in Blackbelt mag, but it is costly ($400+). He invited me to come down for a demo and a no-strings attached lesson, which I'll be doing in the near future, I'll be sure to pass on a review after I get my grubby hands on it.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 16, 2002)

I have 3 favorites that I work with consistently:

IKCA dummy
mook jong
tire dummy

All 3 have different uses and work different attributes.  I think I would get a little crazy if I couldn't go down to my basement pick a dummy and "walk the dog" a little each day...know what I mean?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 16, 2002)

I am wondering if it could some how mount the IKCA dummy to the stand of a heavy heavy.  I would like to use the base from one of my wavemasters and some PVC tubing to mount it.  Any ideas?


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 16, 2002)

" would like to use the base from one of my wavemasters and some PVC tubing to mount it. "

One of the great attributes of the IKCA dummy is its legs...I think this may be one of the problems for mounting it to a wavemaster base don't you think?  The plywood base really isn't that bad...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 16, 2002)

I was hoping to use the weight from the wavemaster base and designing a "L" shape tube that would attach to the base just like a regualr bag.  The other part of the "L" would be an armthat would hold the dummy about 3 ft away from the base.

I'll have to see what I come up with if I buy a new dummy.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 16, 2002)

Please let us know what you end up working out.  I always want more options for the future!


----------



## nathan_sau (Mar 21, 2002)

I use an ultra man dummy from the ikca, i find it great for certain things and i have used a bob and they are great too. I htink you just cant limit yourself to one type they both have good qaulities for different drills etc.


----------



## Yari (Mar 21, 2002)

We don't have those in Denmark, so I use anybody who wants to be uke......

(just joking) I respect people who are uke's. I think it's an houner(sp?) to be uke. Give you the chance to feel the technic....

/Yari


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2002)

I think the problem comes in when you use the termonology for a partner (uke) such as my "dummie" and I are working on this technique....

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 21, 2002)

I loooove being uke.  I don't know why, but I just like getting tossed around.  Maybe I'm a masochist...

Cthulhu


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 21, 2002)

I've used the BOB alot, it's nice to blast the tar out of it.
It's a little hard to do a groin kick on it though  

Where did you get the foam for BOB, Rob? 

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 21, 2002)

I actually bought my foam at  a Walmart, you can usually get the foam at any store that sells camping equipment or bedding supplies.  Just roll the foam to the desired thickness and slide it in the sleeve after you have sewn the end together.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 21, 2002)

Cthulhu posted:
"I loooove being uke. I don't know why, but I just like getting tossed around. Maybe I'm a masochist..."

Yeah, me too.  I was given a little buddha figurine once because I always came back up smiling.  

 :shrug: 

-Lamont


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Different types of training paraphernalia you have the better..... you don't always use everything but it's there when you want it to gain extra experiences.

:asian:


----------

